# Erik on MTV.be Are you squared?



## Cubenovice (Jan 21, 2011)

Saw a cubing flash on MTV earlier this week and had a quit look around with this result:
From MTV.be's "Are you squared?"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dunWtTqOweA


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 21, 2011)

lol 7.01
If he did do that how annoyed would he be? I'm still 3rd


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 21, 2011)

Well luckily 7.01 isn't subWR anymore 

Is it me, or did he look completely different at the end there when he was in that head to head?

Is there a translated version of this by any chance?


----------



## guusrs (Jan 21, 2011)

Wooow, Very funny video!
Did I see Rama as well?


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 22, 2011)

Well done video, I like it a lot!


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 22, 2011)

Although I didn't understand a lot of it, I still found it very amusing.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 22, 2011)

guusrs said:


> Wooow, Very funny video!
> Did I see Rama as well?


 
I couldn't understand the language ofcourse, however, I'm fairly sure I heard "Rama Temmink". I had to pause the video, I thought he had the same LL as the 7.08 for a second, 2 corners different.
Whilst I didn't understand the language, I loved it, cool video :tu


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 22, 2011)

It's seems awfully exaggerated. Didn't erik say in one of his videos that he started when he saw this one dude solve? (not when he was a kid).


----------



## Samania (Jan 22, 2011)

Heh. So is this for some kind of Rice Krispies commercial? That looks fun


----------



## cuberr (Jan 22, 2011)

I love the beginning where he is solving it at school and the girl is making a face. I can really relate to that haha. Although I couldn't understand all of it that was a really cool video, quite funny actually.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 22, 2011)

Neat video. A translation would be nice and lol at his Rocky like training.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 22, 2011)

*Extremely* hilarious, especially since I just know German and English. But the content is just as funny. We need big banners that say "speedcubing contest" sometimes.

(You sleep in the same bed with Nora, Erik? )


----------



## afrizal (Jan 22, 2011)

nice,I haven't seen rama before. but he looks so quite. completely different from his mom. wkwk. i always meet her in competition in indonesia.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 22, 2011)

I could make a translation i will post it tonight


----------



## Erik (Jan 22, 2011)

Don't bother, soon I will upload a (non commercial) version including English subtitles. I was not allowed to do this before it was broadcasted ;-)

Edit: originally the time was 6,48 or sth, but for some reason they changed it...


----------



## CubicNL (Jan 22, 2011)

Very funny video, belgen <3


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 22, 2011)

That was cool! Nora looks so cute when she's doing her worried face <3 Love you Nora!


----------



## maxiovane (Jan 22, 2011)

OMG I LOVE IT


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jan 22, 2011)

Wohoooooooooooooooooooooo Eriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiik, I love this video as I like you , Nora and I saw Rama ( I didn't know about this progs I was in Indonesia)

@ afrizal, we met only 1 time not always and of course Rama is young man and he is different with me but he got my talents for sure wkwkwkwkwkwkk( style and LOL )


----------



## Ágoston Török (Jan 22, 2011)

Really cool video, Erik.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 22, 2011)

Epic video


----------

